# GRITS



## rabbithutch (Mar 14, 2013)

Girls Raised In The South!

Three friends married women from different parts of the country.
The  first man married a woman from Maine.  He told her that she was to 
do the dishes and house cleaning.  It took a couple of days, but on the 
third day, he came home to see a clean house and dishes washed and put 
away.

The second man married a woman from Minnesota.  He gave his wife orders 
that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking.  The first 
day he didn't see any results, but the next day he saw it was better. 
 By the third day, he saw his house was clean, the dishes were done, 
and there was a huge dinner on the table.


The third man married a girl from the South.  He ordered her to keep 
the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed, and hot 
meals on the table for every meal.  He said the first day he didn't see 
anything, the second day he didn't see anything, but by the third day 
some of the swelling had gone down, he could see a little out of his 
left eye, his arm was healed enough that he could fix himself a 
sandwich, and he could load the dishwasher.  He still has some 
difficulty when he pees.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

....We can be Steel Magnolias when the need arises!

Kat


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> :ROTF ....We can be Steel Magnolias when the need arises!
> 
> Kat



Or . . . .   have Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

I can do those too.  And our place is called Stately Norman Manor....lol

Kat


----------

